# Japanese embroidery



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

In the late 70's we were stationed in Japan and learned how to do this. It is used with a punch needle, but instead of all the "loops" you do a satin stitch. It was a lot easier than regular embroidery and very fast. I had two rug rats at the time, but was still able to make the tiger in about a month. The pansies only took a few days, and the roses took about 5 days working about an hour a day. Unfortunately the yen/dollar was very good back then. A kit that cost about $5 is $200 now on eBay. I made about 60 pictures.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely...


----------



## dalebeasley (Apr 7, 2013)

lovely pictures my favourite the Tiger the expression on his face is just right,


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Woooooooowwwwwwwww.....VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that Bunka?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they are lovely and realistic looking.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I love your tiger, tigers are my favorite animal


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

They are really beautiful! Is this technique what is known as Bunka?


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

mamarose22 said:


> Is that Bunka?


Yes it is.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow...beautiful work!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous. Would never belive you did them in so little time.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Have ordered a needle punch kit to have a go


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am impressed!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

They are beautiful. How do you attach the yarn at the back so it doesn't pull out.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

beautiful work, love the tiger


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Woooooooowwwwwwwww.....VERY BEAUTIFUL!!!! :thumbup: :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Pru said:


> They are beautiful. How do you attach the yarn at the back so it doesn't pull out.


You know the thread they use for the graduation cap tassel, or some of the older ceiling fan pulls? Have you ever seen one that is unraveling? The unraveled piece is springy, that is the same thread used for the "Punch Pictures". The loop just stays in the back of the material.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> They are lovely!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! Wow! ;0)


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have 3 hanging on my wall-particular company went out of business. have one that I started a few years ago. just cannot seem to go back to it although it is so special.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

they are lovely, have you had them hanging all the time?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bunka is a type of punch method using a silky type of thread. I have never done it, but I've seen finished framed pictures using this method, and you can't really see their beauty in an on-line picture. You miss all the silkiness and texture.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

That is fabulous. How can I learn to do this?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are all beautiful, great job


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

My husband was stationed on the island of Hokkaido in 1957 and 1958. Iwas lucky enough to be able to join him and spent 18 months there. Was a wonderful experience. I also learned to do the needle punch embroidery. Do you still do it and where do you get the supplys? Your work is beautiful.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Pauline Stewart said:


> My husband was stationed on the island of Hokkaido in 1957 and 1958. Iwas lucky enough to be able to join him and spent 18 months there. Was a wonderful experience. I also learned to do the needle punch embroidery. Do you still do it and where do you get the supplys? Your work is beautiful.


I haven't done any since I went to work in 1986, I have three unfinished and two still in boxes.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Bautiful work. Something to treasure.


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

now needle punch is not the same as Japanese embroidery. The Japanese method is called "Bunka" and the thread is elastic. makes super nice pictures. Joanne


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Small world. I did bunka when we were on Okinawa on the mid 70's. I still have a couple of never started kits. You may have given me the incentive to dust them off and get busy.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I've done a little of this. I think it's call bunka. I found it fun and relaxing and I like the results very much. Your pictures are beautiful. I, too, regret that the kits are so expensive now. If not, I'd be doing more of it.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

I went to an estate sale a number of years ago and purchased 30 or 40 kits, needles, frames. All for less than $100. I have yet to find the time to set and teach myself. Most of the patterns are the tigers. YOUR PICTURES ARE BEAUTIFUL. Thank you for sharing and inspiring me to get those kits out of their boxes!


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

Needle punch is really not that hard to do and you can buy small kits for about $5.00 and up at most craft stores. As to Japanese Bunka, that's a different story. The supplies are not readily available . The cost to buy the special thread, the picture and the tool you use is quite high. It's hard to find someone who is able to teach it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

amazing. and you did them so quickly. Very impressed!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## joanne1013 (Sep 25, 2013)

look under Bunka and you will get much information.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

How fortunate you are to have been able to do these. You created beautiful work.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful shading is excellent


----------

